# Can connect through modem, but not router



## the_balm (May 25, 2008)

I've had two machines (one 32-bit vista laptop wirelessly, one xp sp2 desktop wired) connecting to the internet successfully for the last few months, then suddenly the connection was lost overnight. My isp sent sent us a new modem, which didn't solve the problem. I called tech support again, had to change my primary and secondary DNS numbers, and it worked, though only through a direct connection to the modem. Now, I can't seem to connect either computer to the internet if I use the router. I can access the router configuration page, but no matter what I do the status page says 'Disconnected', and when I try to connect it says 'Connecting', then I recieve an error telling me that It couldn't get an IP address.

Both machines connect to the router, but neither can access the internet through it. The laptop displays a 'Local Only' access connection.

This is extremely frustrating, as I've unplugged and plugged everything, restarted both machines numerous times, and played with the configuration settings to no avail. I feel like I'm losing my mind at 1000 miles per hour because I've repeated the same steps over and over again with no progress, and I can't figure this out. Any help will be tremendously appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## the_balm (May 25, 2008)

I guess in a shameless attempt to bump this thread, I'll add some specifics.

My ISP is Earthlink, my modem is a ZyXEL P-660R-D1, and I'm using a Linksys WRT54GL router with stock firmware. I have tomato downloaded, and I tried it out for a few minutes, but it didn't get me anywhere, so I flashed back.

When I try to connect to the internet on the wired machine it says "Connecting through WAN Miniport (PPPOE)..." for a while, then Error 678 - remote computer did not respond. When I connect the modem straight to either machine, the internet works fine.

Both machines can connect to the router and the modem configuration pages. I believe the error I get on my laptop is "Can't Resolve" for the IP address.

If there's anything else I'm missing, I'll gladly add it for clarity. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## u1me2 (May 25, 2008)

the_balm said:


> I guess in a shameless attempt to bump this thread, I'll add some specifics.
> 
> My ISP is Earthlink, my modem is a ZyXEL P-660R-D1, and I'm using a Linksys WRT54GL router with stock firmware. I have tomato downloaded, and I tried it out for a few minutes, but it didn't get me anywhere, so I flashed back.
> 
> ...


go into the menu of your router,find the ``default setting`` or whatever
its called on your router,,what you wanna do is set the router back to 
factory default .. this simple step has been know to fix a lot of problems..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That "modem" is really a modem/router, I suggest configuring it in bridge mode to sort this issue out. http://kb.earthlink.net/case.asp?article=200375


----------

